# The 10 best street names in Britain



## Northerner (Mar 29, 2015)

http://i100.independent.co.uk/article/the-10-best-street-names-in-britain--lyYk8WC5Cl

Number 1 has to be the best!


----------



## Robin (Mar 29, 2015)

I've been past Front Lebanon, as I have relatives near Cupar. There's a Back Lebanon as well, and just round the corner is Lady Wynd!


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 29, 2015)

Very good


----------



## Bloden (Mar 29, 2015)

Robin said:


> I've been past Front Lebanon, as I have relatives near Cupar. There's a Back Lebanon as well, and just round the corner is Lady Wynd!



Lady Wynd? Seems our puppy's got a street named after her! More tea, vicar?


----------



## Annette (Mar 30, 2015)

A village near us has, leading into it from the main road, First Lane, followed by Second Lane. I wonder how confusing directions would be, coming from the other direction: 'take the first road, that's Second Lane...'


----------



## trophywench (Mar 30, 2015)

Can imagine the voice on your TomTom getting it's knickers in a right twist, telling you stay in the first lane then turn into it !!

I never gave Needless Alley a second thought whilst I was going along it all those years - actually it was pretty useful if you needed to get from the churchyard to New Street - not at all needless in fact, esp since there was a pub we used quite a lot down there!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 4, 2015)

" villages on the A69 in Northumberland are called "Once Brewed" & a few miles further on "Twice Brewed".  The storey goes that the beer did not sit well with the blokes building the road & wanted stronger Ale


----------



## banjo (Apr 8, 2015)

i am a york lad born and bred and strong int arm and thick int ead.
and have walkend down the shortest street with longest name so many times lol - whip ma wop ma gate


----------



## Monica (Apr 10, 2015)

I took my family to whip-ma-whop-ma-gate last weekend. And they all took the mickey out of me


----------

